# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Construcción de un salto de agua en el río Duero año 1945 en el NO-DO

## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 1' 47'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-154/1468528/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## tescelma

Es difícil saber cual es, pero yo diría que es el de Villalcampo.

----------

